# should i buy a sander with shop vac attachment?



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

i'm doing the basement and have an old school sander from circa 1980s. that looks like







.. anyohw, it doesn't work very well.. it essentially just a glorified vibrator. i find and hand sander to be much more effective. 

i was wondering if technology has changed such that i should invest in a modern sander with a shopvac. i like the idea of having 

1. less elbow grease from me
2. shop vac attachment 


please advice. 

tx


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You want a Random orbit sander ----They are round--have a velcro pad to hold the paper and remove stock so much faster than a pad sander you will be thrilled.

Porter Cable---(I have 5 of them)---Makita---DeWalt all make dependable units--I'm sure orhers here will fill you in---Mike---


----------



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

so is it fantastic? am i looking at not having to karate kid, wax on, wax off, again?


----------



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

how will this one work?

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=3-KcTqqKLIHr0gHPsNyqCQ&ved=0CKQBEPMCMAU


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Take my word for it you will be in love----You will brag to all your friends about it--women will crowd around as you sand ---And of course you will become handsome and rich.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Porter Cable has two models---I think that is the cheap one with less power---Check and see--

I have the better units.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Take my word for it you will be in love----You will brag to all your friends about it--women will crowd around as you sand ---And of course you will become handsome and rich.


Mine apparently didn't come with that option........ I've been robbed!! :laughing:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

I've got a DeWALT random orbital sander. I really like it!

One of the features I like is that, when you remove the unit's dust catcher (relatively useless) there is a small round fitting that I attach the shop vac tip to. It's a little unwieldy to be sanding with that hose attached, but is a heckuva lot better than blowing dust everywhere!


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

I have the PC in the link. It works well. I've put many hours of use on it.

It's powerful enough to run 60 grit and not bog down too badly.

2 downfalls, though:
When using the "Filter Cup", the dust leaks badly out of the bottom right near the connection point. 
When using with a shop vac(and even sometimes when not), the adapter slides onto the sander with only a friction fit O-Ring. It pops off very easily & often. I've been thinking about running a set screw into it, but haven't gotten around to it. 

Bottom line is that it's a well built machine with a small design flaw that I would definitely recommend for a DIY'er.

BTW, I bought this at my local Lowes for $40 and added the 2nd year service contract for $6.


----------



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

i'm looking forward to it.. right now my basement looks like cocaine den with all the powder..  

tho i prob wouldn't complain if it's really a cocaine den.. sadly, if it was a cocaine den, i'd prob wouldn't post in DIY forum about a sander.. woot..


----------



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

got a ryobi from home depot for 30 bucks. from the attachment, it seems like the best fit for my shop vac. the DeWALT had a rectangular dust port which will not fit my shop vac. being home depot, PC wasn't carried. looking forwarding to using it


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

vote4Pedro said:


> i'm doing the basement and have an old school sander from circa 1980s. that looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If the question is whether to buy a sander with dust collection, the short answer is yes. The long answer is definitely. In the old days if you breathed in sanding dust, while not particularly healthy, it was just wood dust. With todays manufactured stuff, it's hard to tell what all you would be breathing in, whatever Chinese glue is made of I suppose. Whether you buy a Random Orbit, 1/4 sheet finish sander or belt sander, it makes no difference, they all have their purpose but all require some sort of dust management. For the job you are doing, a Random Orbital would probably be the best choice for most of it but they don't like getting to close to a perpendicular surface. JMHO


----------



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

i have my hand sander to finish the job.. just want to get this ish done..


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

vote4Pedro said:


> *got a ryobi from home depot for 30 bucks*. from the attachment, it seems like the best fit for my shop vac. the DeWALT had a rectangular dust port which will not fit my shop vac. being home depot, PC wasn't carried. looking forwarding to using it


Sounds good! If you're not using it every day, that sander should last you a good long time. :thumbsup:


----------



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

i'm baffled as to why i never bought buy a sander YEARS ago. this thing makes sanding a breeze. it's still semi untolerable without hooking up a vacuum or shopvac to it... but much much better than when i was doing it by hand.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't think you should use an electric sander on drywall. It creates a huge amount of dust and shouldn't be necessary. Also, most vacs will clog up pretty quick with drywall dust and some will just stop working. Shop vacs have a vibrating filter I believe to avoid this. If you're compounding your joints correctly you should barely have to sand at all, definately by hand instead of an electric sander.

Is everyone in this thread using electric sanders on drywall?


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Forgot to mention it's not too good for the sander motor either.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Power drywall sanders can be rented for about $50----They do a good job keeping down the dust.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

mikegp said:


> I don't think you should use an electric sander on drywall. It creates a huge amount of dust and shouldn't be necessary. Also, most vacs will clog up pretty quick with drywall dust and some will just stop working. Shop vacs have a vibrating filter I believe to avoid this. If you're compounding your joints correctly you should barely have to sand at all, definately by hand instead of an electric sander.
> *
> Is everyone in this thread using electric sanders on drywall?*


Never.


----------



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

the electric sander is AWESOME. i have one more small wall to finish and that's it. the the vac, there's almost zero dust. it's that good. 

i'm not doing this as my daily job or anything.


----------

